# Letters for making signs



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I found something interesting at Michael's recently. It's a box of fancy brads, each one with a letter of the alphabet. Upper and lower case are both included. I think these could be useful for making signs on buildings. You'd have to cut off the tabs on the back of the letters. They're probably not rustproof, so you'd want to give them a good coat of primer and paint.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Ray
You wouldn't happen to have a part number.
I am just starting to build my first building's and these may help as I don't have a steady hand for painting letters.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, I couldn't find a part number on it, and the box just says, "brads". At our local Michaels, they had a bunch of them hanging on a peg with all the other brads and "embellishments".


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for looking Ray

I will go by our local Michael's and see what I can find.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

With a 3D printer, you can make signs with raised or sunken letters in any size.


----------

